# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Advice Needed for Beginner on Marine Tanks

## Tamama

Dear all,

I have been keeping CRS for years and now want to start a new marine tank. 

I did a brief reading on the Internet and learnt that I should be buying some rocks and water first to cycle the tank for about 2 weeks before introduce coral and fish in.

Here it is my plan with lots of questions.

My tank is 2 feet. Is this too small to maintain consistent water quality?

I am planning to get a eheim filter 1500l/h flowrate and teco 1/10 chiller.

Where can I buy the skimmer and wave maker at good price? What brands do you suggest?

I went to a pasir ris farm way 2 to check on the coral and fishes. The uncle there said the coral can be priced from $5 to $500 and suggest me to buy the water there weekly for 10% water replacement. I guess this is too troublesome despite the cost involved.

I prefer to keep some small fishes and shrimps/snails etc

What coral and fish do you recommend as a starter? What do I need to look out for when I buy them?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## cdckjn

I think that you would like firefish and clownfish, these are rather easy fishes, they are colourful and rather inexpensive.

Corals are ok because you have a chiller, but for a 2ft tank, without sump, you are rather restricted in choice of corals, perhaps, mushrooms, zoos or anemome.

Equipment-wise, your setup of 2ft with chiller and 1500 litre pump is ok.

Water - you can buy some salt and dissolve the salt in pails of water to mix, instead of buying from the LFS.

----------


## tayth7777

Hi Tamama ,
I have a good Eco_green advise that will help you save a lot of Ownership cost .
I recommend you the " Quick Start System " for 2 feet tank , this system is a Prove all in One marine tank Setup System that uses very low electricity , stays cools and will
be able to keep a Mini Reef Tank of Soft corals , shrimps , marine fishes and even Seahorses Succesfully . Best of all it does not Need a chiller .
Go to this Link and Have a Look - http://www.jirehmarine.com/front/ind...id=6&Itemid=57
Hope this advise will help you -Have a Good Start on Marine Aquarium- Cheers

----------


## Tamama

Thanks for the advice. It seems you are running the business, but the quick start system may not be sufficient for my two ft tank and it is going be a throw away if I upgrade to 3 ft later. I have already decided to buy the chiller. Your shop looks interesting though and seems pretty convenient for me to get the items online.

----------


## Tamama

Any shops/farms recommended to get the hardwares and livestocks?

----------


## BFG

I would suggest you take the time to do your research. I wouldn't purchase a filter if I were you. A proper setup, with the display tank, a nice cabinet and a sump is ideal. But are you comfortable with paying an extra of $50-100 a month on your electricity bill?

----------


## cdckjn

depends on what are the livestock that you are interested in. Aquamarin has livestock and euipmemt, at Pasir Ris, there are at least 4 LFS that sells livestock, provided you do a recce thten you will know which ones sells the best deal. Alternatively, go ot sgreefclub for brothers that sells fishes 2nd hand. Good Luck.

----------


## Zee

If you're staying near the West, or willing to travel down there, you can head to Coral Farm at Lim Chu Kang. Varieties of corals & fishes. Note that they offer 20% discount on some of their livestocks as well so I think it's quite worth it. They have a variety of clownfishes over there for you to choose from as well (depending on stock as well). About the natural sea water (NSW), you can buy some first to start off your tank, after which you can buy those salt-mix for your subsequent water changes. Good luck and hope to see you set up your tank soon!

----------


## Tamama

Thank you all very much for the advice.

----------


## chwh52

have you gotten your tank? Anyway buy the largest tank you can afford and get a sump! no regrets later lah!

----------


## clkong

best you readup in sgreefclub before you dive into marine setup. no no for quickstart system.

----------

